# What the Gun Bill contained



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yesterday in meeting with Congressman Tom Reed, he mentioned that the one big reason the gun bill was defeated was that there was "Much in it, not reported by the main stream media, that many congressmen and senators did not like." This forwarded memo below might explain at least part of the problems---Once again the main stream media selectively reports what serves their agenda. Because they use the terms common sense and reasonable doesn't make it so.

The "most popular" part of the defeated-but-sure-to-come back Senate gun control bill (background checks) sounds like a good idea at first but is more restrictive than anyone anticipated and will have significant unintended consequences.

There is a huge push to get it through Congress before the public has a chance to consider its contents.

Common activities that we take for granted will become federal crimes. These are not irresponsible exaggerations. Please take a moment to review the requirements of the bill.

Here are a few examples of the restrictions in the bill:

EXAMPLE #1

Loaning your buddy a shotgun for a duck hunting trip will be considered a transfer. If the following requirements are not met, YOU HAVE BOTH COMMITTED A FEDERAL CRIME.

1. He must have already purchased his hunting license

2. Season is already open (and will not close before he returns it)

3. He cannot travel with the firearm through a county where season is not yet open or any area where hunting is prohibited and certainly not across a state line.

He CANNOT stop by your house on the day before season opens, pick up the shot gun, go to the sporting goods store to buy a license and shells then drive out to the hunting lease. In this scenario, YOU BOTH WOULD HAVE COMMITTED MULTIPLE FEDERAL CRIMES, YOUR WEAPONS WILL BE FORFEITED AND YOU WILL LOOSE YOUR RIGHT TO BUY OR OWN A FIREARM.

EXAMPLE #2

It appears that only you may relocate your weapons. If your weapon leaves your home without you, the new legislation considers it a transfer of possession. ALL transfers require going through a firearms dealer, paying the transfer fee and a background check for the transferee.

Putting the weapon, even temporarily in someone else's possession, requires a transfer through a dealer. There is no exception for putting them in a friend's truck while moving to your new house or packing them unloaded, locked in a gunsafe into a moving truck.

Any scenario in which your weapon leaves your home without you is considered a transfer. Failure to properly transfer the weapon is a federal crime which can result in a prison term AND WILL RESULT IN THE FORFEITURE OF YOUR WEAPON.

In the scenario above, your buddy's truck was used to commit a federal crime and WILL BE CONFISCATED just like with current Fish and Game violations.

EXAMPLE #3

Infractions as above which involve 2 guns of any type are considered weapons trafficking. You will be prosecuted under the same federal laws as a terrorist arms dealer.

EXAMPLE #4

Any of the infractions above (or hundreds of other routine scenarios) may result in federal charges, confiscation of ALL your weapons and being prohibited, like all felons, from ever owning a weapon again.

Please read the text of the bill yourself. Most of it is boring legalese but the sections on transfers and trafficking are critical.

Take a minute to think about all the routine activities like those above that will make you a federal criminal and result in prison time plus the confiscation of your weapons and other property.

A link to the bill is included below on the official Senate website. See Section 122 "Firearms Transfers".

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c113:S.649:

Read it and call your congressman's office. Talk to their staff. Tell them how you feel about this.

Keep in mind, none of the above would have stopped the tragedy's in Columbine or Newtown . The proposed law makes you a criminal and opens the door for confiscation of your weapons and property for otherwise routine activities.

Think and act. Congress is hoping that you will do neither.

If you found the patience to read the entire text, you also learned that exactly $100 million per year of your tax money is set aside to enforce these restrictions.

Finally, please forward this to your friends who may be affected.

Failure to hit the bulls-eye is not the fault of the target.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What really ticks me of is liberals will still not admit that Washington Democrats want our weapons. They are fools or liars. I guess they put the desire to marry their butt jumping buddy, and kill their child if they ever have sex with a woman ahead of the second amendment.


----------

